# MANILA | Primex Tower | 203m | 50 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Connecticut and Florida Streets, San Juan del Monte
Use: Office
Developer: Primex Corporation


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *PRIMEX's Primex Tower [50F|off]*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Latest news


InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Primex to spend P3.6B on 50-story tower in San Juan*
> *by Angelica Ballesteros | The Manila Times | Saturday | June 24, 2017*
> 
> LISTED property developer Primex Corp. said on Friday it plans to build *Primex Tower*, a 50-story project in San Juan City worth P3.6 billion.
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Primex Breaks Ground for San Juan Office Tower
BusinessWorld
July 12, 2018 | 12:05 am



> ...
> In a statement issued Wednesday, the listed property developer said it has broken ground for the Primex Tower. The 50-storey office project will stand on a 1,944-square meter lot at the corner of EDSA, Connecticut Street, and Florida Street at the Greenhills commercial district.
> 
> Primex Tower is set to offer around 41,000 square meters (sq.m.) of leasable spaces with a cut of 200 to 300 sq.m each. Offices will be spread out across 37 floors, while 12 floors will be dedicated for above-ground and basement parking.
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

U/C


Sky_Higher said:


> *August 30, 2019*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *October 16, 2019*


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Primex Tower as of November 10, 2019.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> December 4, 2019


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

I know this photo is a week late but at least you can see what one week of progress can accomplish.... 



Sky_Higher said:


> *November 26, 2019*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *December 29, 2019*


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Primex Tower as of February 2, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *February 8, 2020*


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Primex Tower as of Feb 15, 2020.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

28 Feb 2020


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Earlier (own pic)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ajosh821 said:


> Earlier


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> ..


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @pitchie00.jpeg IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

tambay328 said:


> Taken from MRT


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

MunichSwiss said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*02/09/2022* - *PSE EDGE (Press Release)*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

pinoyako2010 said:


> Up close and personal with the newest firewall along EDSA 🤣
> 
> *Primex Tower*
> Taken March 20, 2022


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/02/2022 








*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> June 5, 2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today, while inside MRT. A glimpse of the first few floors.


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

An ongoing 50-storey office tower project located at the strategic corner of EDSA, Connecticut and Florida Streets in Greenhills, San Juan. The Primex Tower boasts of a panoramic 360 degree view of the whole Metropolis that includes the refreshing greens of 2 major golf courses (Wack Wack and Camp AHuinaldo), the world famous sunset of Manila Bay, the cluster of high-rise buildings as far as those in Mall of Asia, Bonifacio Global City, Rockwell, and the Ortigas Complex as well as the glamorous residential mansions of the rich and famous in nearby Greenhills, Corinthian Gardens and the Valle Verde Villages.

To occupy the upper 11 floors of the 50-storey Primex Tower is Pullman Manila, a 5-Star Destination Hotel of 194 opulent guestrooms, an executive lounge, meeting rooms, function rooms, an all-day dining restaurant at the sky lobby, fitness center, a rooftop restaurant and bar with a serene view of the metropolis skyline. The crowning jewel of the hotel’s facility is the 25- meter lap and infinity pool strategically located at the rooftop of the tower gazing down on the glittering expanse of the city from 50 levels above.


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)




----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)




----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)




----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 5, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 5, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 7, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 7, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 10, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 10, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 14, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## PrimexTower_Office Space (4 mo ago)

Primex Tower update as of October 17, 2022

Facebook page : *https://www.facebook.com/primextowergreenhills*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (10/31/2022)


----------

